# Sorry to say I rode past an accident today on Skyline



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

I spent New Years Eve in San Jose (in-laws) and took my bike. I rode up Old La Honda for the first time, great climb  Anyway I turned left on Skyline to head toward Page Mill and came upon emergency vehicles a few miles up the road, road blocked.One of the officers said If I stay clear of everything I could go through so I hustled past just off the shoulder. The Fire Engine was sitting in both lanes, blocking my veiw, much to my sadness I saw as I passed that the accident involved a motorcycle and a cyclist. Not good.  I hope their OK.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

thats too bad... today a i almost hit an motorcycle, he was trying to pass 4 cars on the other side of the yellow lane, and almost hit me... it was on skyline (in oakland), somewhat dark, and in the hills, he couldnt see what was around the car but he did it anyway

most motorcyclists are idiots were i ride, they are out on joy rides, and i have been almost hit countless times (because of ignorance)

back to topic, i hope the cyclist is OK.


----------

